
Considering the correspondence between CEOs and shareholders as a literary genre - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/09/05/jeff-gramms-dear-chairman-boardroom-battles-and-the-rise-of-shareholder-activism
======
kevinwang
Great read, but it really peeves me that the article cites the 76ers terrible,
losing record and paints this as managerial failure on Hinkie's part. Instead,
the 10-72 record _was_ a very obvious step on the road to "the vista", because
it enabled them to draft the number one rookie this year, which is exactly
what the author claims is "fine": to have a long term plan, as long as the end
goal is profit. (This has nothing to do with the main narrative of the
article, but the presentation of Hinkie as a man unsuccessful at long term
planning made me uncomfortable). I understand the larger point, though (or
maybe this is just a prime example of the gell-mann amnesia effect).

~~~
swampthinker
Hinkie had a great long-term plan. So effective, in fact, that the NBA is
considering banning the tactics he used. In order for the 76er's to build a
good team, he had the team perform intentionally poorly, stocked up on good
draft picks, and waited out the storm.

Now the 76ers have some of the most promising rookies in the draft, lots of
high value assets they can leverage to trade, and a bright future.

------
idlewords
I'm amazed to see the New Yorker waffle about the size of the New Madrid
earthquakes ("seismologists agree it was one of the biggest earthquakes,
estimated at between 7.0 and 8.8").

Current consensus puts the biggest New Madrid quake at 7.6. Earlier estimates
above 8.0 were due to a failure to appreciate how well Midwestern bedrock
transmits seismic energy.

